# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Olympia is a no no for Cutler this year.

## Lmg2701

I was fortunate to get to meet him this weekend and I asked if he would be competing in the olympia and he told me no that he was waiting till the arnold classic. He's a really good guy and personally I think he should do the olympia but who am i to argue with a guy weighing 300lbs.lol.

----------


## palme

I read the same thing on FLEX homepage. 
It´s sad.

But in the article he said his looking to weigh in at 270lbs for next Olympia.

----------


## superbeast

He probably doesn't want to get screwed again like he did last year. Wait until the Arnold, come in as the obvious best pro, and then beat Ronnie's ass next year at the Olympia. Makes sense to me.

----------


## defdaz

Ronnie decides to enter the Arnold again!!  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by defdaz_ 
> *Ronnie decides to enter the Arnold again!!   *


Why would he be pissed off? Jay will smoke him just like he did at the last Olympia!

----------


## SIMPSONS

JAY WAS TRAINING AT MY GYM FOR THIS LAST MR O. I WOULD TALK WITH ME ONCE IN WHILE BUT YOU CAN'T REALLY BOTHER THE DUDE WHEN HE TRAINING. BUT WHEN HE WOULD HANG OUT AFTER A WORK AND TALK WITH SOME OF US HE WAS VERY COOL AND NOT ARROGENT LIKE SOME OTHERS I'VE MET AT MY GYM. I HOPE HE DOES WELL THIS YEAR..

----------


## defdaz

Superbeast I totally agree but will the judges!?!  :Frown:

----------


## ANABOLIX

i had heard that WEIDER waspissedoff @ him for not resigning w/weider & actually not showing up for some guest posings...anyone confirm this. if so that may explain his 2nd place..although from the looks of the pics id say he deserved #1,but i also heard his posing was off...

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by defdaz_ 
> *Superbeast I totally agree but will the judges!?! *


I hope so, I'm tired of politics winning everything!

----------


## tt333

Jay Cutler is good but he doesnt come close to Ronnie Coleman

----------


## BGB

I was looking for some supps. and seen him backing ISS nutrition.

----------


## str82hellnback

one of the popular muscle mags have him as one of the top returning competitors this year for Mr. O.? Has cutler re-entered?

----------


## ibiza69

i heard he will enter the GNC show in november, because there will be more money at that show then at the Mr. Olympia.

----------


## CraigB

I did read recently that Jay said he could earn alot more money guest posing this year, even if he won the Mr "O" titile, so was unsure whether to enter or not.

----------

